# Canine Companions



## Rat Attack (Sep 16, 2011)

While I love animals dogs are my first choice and I'm especially fond of pit bulls. I'm an admin on a positive pit bull site and have done extensive research on them and have written several articles on them. Anyways I have 2 dogs. An American Pit Bull Terrier named Koopa and a Siberian Husky named Kuma.

Koopa is my big sweet boy weighing in at 75 pounds but he thinks he is a 10 pound lap dog. I've raised him from 7 weeks of age. He loves everyone and everything. Never meets a stranger and absolutely loves baby kittens. He loves to follow them around, sniffing them and often lays next to them. He like to play nanny lol. He'll even let them try to nurse on his shoulders :O Koopa is a very good boy, worse thing about him is he gets a bit hyper when new people come to vist. 

Kuma is our recent addition, he's been with us since April and was approx 6 months when we got him. He was very shy and timid at first but now is a silly boy and almost as goofy as Koopa. However he is still shy with strangers and takes a while to warm up to them. Kuma and Koopa are best of buds and get along great and play all the time. 

Koopa before we got him










Koopa at 8 weeks











Koopa at 6 months










Koopa now 1 year and 8 months











And now some pics of Kuma


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Pics did not show up 

And, I am getting my 2nd dog sometime in the next few months, between October and January. And I insist on rescuing, I considered a breeder but ultimately decided against it. I don't know where you live, but here in NY around the city and Long island, the pounds/shelters are overun with pits. 

You seem like a knowledgeable Pit owner, can you give me some tips and advice? I'd love anything helpful, I love pits, but know little about them. I have a rescued Chihuahua/mix and he is nothing like the dog I thought i'd have. He is.....boring. I love him don't get me wrong, but I am a child at heart and bought lots of toys, kongs, balls, ropes, squeakers, stuffed things......but he will have none of it. He does not play, only snuggles. He DOES love other dogs though. All dogs, especially big ones. 

Since the shelters around here are full of pits, I predict that's what I will end up getting. I have done some reading, but nothing extensive.


----------

